# Personal question



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

If you go back from your vagina , towards your anus ( sorry so graphic), there is skin there. It is in that spot that I have what feels sort of like a fissure. I don't know, maybe it is one. Anyway, it hurts, and feels like it is split. It also burns when I go to the bathroom, and when I wipe ,there is a little blood.Has anyone ever had this ?????I did have some C and there was some straining.. I wonder if this was the cause ?Jeanne


----------



## CkatGo (May 13, 2002)

yep, i found the type of toilet paper i was using made a huge difference. I have IBS C and after i have to strain i get that. The only factor i have found was the tp. Sorry i cant offer more info than that, i just dont know. Hope this helps...


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I recommend Cottonelle with Aloe and E. I take a roll with me to my boyfriend's--he uses this nasty recycled scratchy stuff.Also Cottonelle wipes. I run them under a little warm water first, and they don't sting like some others I've tried.I'm not sure this will help with C and fissure problems, but it sure helps with the sore butt I get from D.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jeanne - It sounds like it might be a fissue. I had one a few years ago after an epidose of C (even though I am primarily D). It was painful and bled quite often. I ignored mine for a long time and ended up having surgery. Prior to the surgery my dr gave me some cortisone cream to use. Usually they heal on their own, but I had mine for a year or more before I even went to the dr about it. I would see your dr if you think it is a fissure and maybe he can give you something to help it go away on its own. Good luck.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I had a friend who had a fistula and let it go. She ended up having to have her entire spinkter rebuilt--ouch!! Get it checked out.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Could also be a hemmie--best to go to the doc and have this checked out. I get both hemmies and fissures, and it's sometimes hard to distinguish between the two. However, the treatments are a bit different (Tucks' pads are good for hemmies but bad for fissures), so it's best to get checked out.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

That area seems to be better. I have been putting aloe vera gel on it, so the bleeding has stopped and the pain has also. It seems to be closing up. I will continue to keep an eye on it though , and go to the dr. if I need to.Thanks for the advice and info.Jeanne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Another thing I've read that helps with pain and healing is soaking in a luke-warm bath, perhaps with epsom (sp?) salt, or something else non-irritating. Hope you feel better Jeanne!!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I read in some women's magazine that if that area was ripped during child birth, it is more prone to this sort of thing. I don't know if that applies here or not, but worth mentioning I thought.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Yes Aurora, that area was ripped during the birth of my second son, but that was 15 years ago.Do you suppose it has weakened over time ?Jeanne


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm not sure Jeanne...that'd be something to ask your doctor for sure. I just remember seeing it in a magazine and thinking that made sense. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------

